

Ironically… You need to do it for you - jkhowland
http://jkhowland.me/post/51678719289

======
malkia
Well maybe fix the laws first. Not for founders, but but for regular workers.

~~~
jkhowland
What laws are you talking about?

------
wostler
Great read. Lots of points that hit home.

